# Blazes' Babies 2010



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

Finally after all the worry and all the waiting blazes' eggs have begun to hatch! 2 are out so far with another 2 pipping as i type this x im keeping my fingers crossed for a good hatch, only another 17 to go woo!

anyway, ill keep this short cause im too impatient today and want to show off these 2 gorgeous wee squiggles!! enjoy x



















x


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

awwww so so so so cute, any signs of the snows yet lol, congrates!!!!


----------

